# Need aspiration of Seroma



## cmblocher (Jul 15, 2009)

Anyone have an idea of what code I should use when billing for needle aspiration of a post-operative seroma. The seroma is located overtop of a healed sternal incision. No incision was made during the drainage procedure. 
Neither of these CPT's really explain the procedure specifically
10140- incision and drainage of hematoma, seroma, or fluid collection
10160- puncture aspiration of abcess, hematoma, bulla, or cyst

Thank you


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Jul 15, 2009)

Look at 10021/10022


----------

